
Two thirds of cancers are unavoidable even if you live a healthy life,study - hvo
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/03/23/two-thirds-cancers-unavoidable-even-live-healthy-life-study/
======
tomcam
Awesome, going to hit Taco Bell tomorrow. Why not.

------
taksintikk
'Unavoidable' is marketing hyperbole.

Still very very early but Gene therapy will allow us to be more proactive and
reduce/eliminate risk of identifiable cellular/genomic dysfunctions.

